# autocross the versa?



## leftfootbrake (Oct 14, 2008)

I am thinking about purchasing iether a versa or sentra i want to autocross i think the versa would be a better choice but im not sure.....?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Unless and until they offer a S-ER (or simliar) version of the Versa it's going to be a pig on an autocross course. I suppose you could modify it (bigger wheels & tires, better brakes, tighter suspension, etc...) but that's going to add up in a hurry. Also I'm not sure how much of an aftermarket even exists for the Versa. In that respect you'd be better of with a Sentra.
How much autocrossing do you plan on doing? You might be better off getting something that's going to be a bit more competative right out of the box. The Miata, Mazdaspeed 3 and MINI Cooper S come to mind. Also, I hear the Cobalt SS is very good. Sure, they all cost more than a Versa or Sentra but only adding R compound tires would make all of those pretty quick around the cones. Better platforms to start from IMO.


----------



## leftfootbrake (Oct 14, 2008)

well i like nissan so i gotta get one the aftermarket for th versa is soso but the sentra probably has good support?


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

You may look to Europe... The Versa is the B0 Renault-Nissan platform, the same of the Dacia Renault Logan in Europe also used in Nissan Note, Nissan Micra and Renault Clio.... You can see the Clio in race trim if you search...

Also there is a site here that specializes in Versa mods...


----------

